
Crypto coins internals or how to view Crypto world - Fasto
Do you know that every crypto coin use some NoSql database to store transactions and internal data? In most cases useing key-value DB, 90% it is leveldb. In Monero it is LMDB. So you can find this database on your PC and view binary content via FastoNoSQL, may be you can find how to earn extra coins to your wallet :) P.S. Wallets as well use key-value databases for store recovery phases or user credentials :)
======
Hiturunk
Far more interesting to me is the concept of assymetric protection...With
bitcoin the private key...When one understands that any 256 bit input is a
key, it becomes apparent that by simply hashing a given text one can obtain a
key..I see too many people who do not get that a private key should not be
something you can't remember..and I also see too many who do not get that it
shouldn't be too easy to guess, either..For example, if you take a dictionary
file of common words and you sha-256 hash each and check to see if any bitcoin
history, you might be surprised how quickly you will find some. The input
"Bitcoin" for example yields the key
b4056df6691f8dc72e56302ddad345d65fead3ead9299609a826e2344eb63aa4, which is
public address 1MriyRBVJZ73aeiaWL3NJBJo2Pa9BggSej, where money was moved four
years ago. Or for another example, hexadecimal keys may be used. The
Hexadecimal key "IKNOWTHEREALSATOSHI__CANIGETREP?" yields
"494b4e4f575448455245414c5341544f5348495f5f43414e494745545245503f", a
perfectly valid bitcoin private key. Public
address:"1AJqgEpcLDU1tCpYVAHLaT13pCG42T8Uoq". Feel free to check it out
yourself! The secret to Bitcoin is and always has been it's basis on
cypherpunk culture. Sometimes it's as simple as a 80's-90's era dictionary
attack where you can net some real money...

